# Does anyone else have an R33 GTST ???



## DrftR33 (Jun 11, 2005)

I was just wondering - I am having some technical issues with the drivetrain and wondered if anyone could help shed some light ?

Peace
Todster


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

I have a 96 GTSt M spec but I dont think I would be any help since I havent even sat in the car yet.


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

whats wrong with it?


----------

